# How Do You Listen?



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd be interested to know how fellow opera aficionados listen to their music.

Unfortunately, today most of my listening is done at night and with my iPod. When it comes to opera, I prefer to have the libretto in front of me and follow along. Perhaps if I understood another language, besides English, it wouldn't be as important? Although I recently listened to "Koanga" by Delius and had a difficult time understanding it, even though it was performed in English.

So, how do you listen?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. This has been discussed in the past a few times; you may want to browse through the old threads and do a search. But it's OK to bring it up again, no worries.

I believe it varies widely, according to the tastes of different fans.

Me, I prefer to watch opera on visual media like DVD, blu-ray, or Internet streaming (and of course, when possible, live in the theater, which is not frequent for me since I live in a small metropolitan area). This eliminates the libretto problem because most of these sources have multi-language subtitles (less sure for streaming, but a given for DVD and blu-ray).

Probably about 95% of my opera collection is on DVD and blu-ray, and 5% on CD.

I also have dozens of hours of opera on my iPod, and I listen to it when I go for a walk or am confined into some sort of situation that doesn't allow me to make use of other forms of opera watching (like during air travel).

I listen to opera CDs and MetOpera satellite radio daily during my commute to and from work (about 35 minutes each way).

For operas that are not available on DVD or streaming, I listen to the CD, hopefully reading a multi-language libretto that comes with the CD, but if not, there are several web sites that have libretti of hundreds of operas for free browsing. So, often I play an opera CD on my laptop using Window Media Player with split screen, while the other half of the screen has the libretto from one of those web sites.

About your trouble with the Delius opera, it's the rule rather than the exception. Operatic singing distorts words and even for native speakers it is hard to follow the lyrics without subtitles.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ummm.... with my ears.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I moved from Europe to Asia some years ago and 'burned' as many cds onto itunes as i could (6 discs an hour was my max speed at the time). So i have about 20Gb on my itunes and i dip in and out of them. I don't seem to find time to listen to a whole opera on there these days.

I do watch DVDs and this is my format of choice now. Similar to Almaviva i live in a city rarely has any opera performances and sadly since the credit crunch all the shops selling classical music have closed (even in Asia as a whole it is getting incredibly difficult) - indeed i have to go to other countries to buy stuff.

So DVD is my preference because i like to see what a director is doing with the piece and especially Verdi or Wagner i never really 'got them' on cd whereas on DVD i find my understanding so much better. Something i will just watch the ending for half an hour. Again, its not often i get to sit down and watch the whole thing.

What about earphone? Do you use bluetooth or a nice pair to listen?? Some years ago i bought an expensive bluetooth pair but found the sound and movement were out of sync ever so slightly so they looked like they were lip-syncing. Shame.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

lou said:


> I'd be interested to know how fellow opera aficionados listen to their music.
> 
> Unfortunately, today most of my listening is done at night and with my iPod. When it comes to opera, I prefer to have the libretto in front of me and follow along. Perhaps if I understood another language, besides English, it wouldn't be as important? Although I recently listened to "Koanga" by Delius and had a difficult time understanding it, even though it was performed in English.
> 
> So, how do you listen?


Like you, my preferred way is to listen with the libretto & I've got some comfortable head phones which make such a difference when I listen on my computer. And I listen & read the libretto when I travel.

Listening & reading has always given me a better insight as to what the composer wanted, especially if the scene notes are there. I get cross sometimes with DVDs when the producer of a traditionally set opera changes stuff. I yell at the screen, "but they don't do that in the libretto!!"


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Generally DVD with the exception of Wagner. I don't much care for getting a sore neck and constantly getting lost pouring over a libretto. However, not only do the CD recordings of Wagner have better vocal performances than the abominable stage director-centric available DVDs, but I prefer to listen to Wagner sans-libretto late in the evening with earphones full blast and the music resonating as if emanating from within my own body, my autonomous nervous system shuts down as the air in my lungs is displaced with its nurturing musical sustenance, my heartbeat aligned with the footsteps of the tempo, all while time fades away and I drown in a pond of bright light and colour, and I want to die, just die... God, how I WANT TO DIE! ...and then, Live. In understanding, I am decoupled from my physical body and float up to turn back and look down from the ceiling to watch myself weep.

Just a personal preference.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Generally DVD with the exception of Wagner. I don't much care for getting a sore neck and constantly getting lost pouring over a libretto. However, not only do the CD recordings of Wagner have better vocal performances than the abominable stage director-centric available DVDs, but I prefer to listen to Wagner sans-libretto late in the evening with earphones full blast and the music resonating as if emanating from within my own body, my autonomous nervous system shuts down as the air in my lungs is displaced with its nurturing musical sustenance, my heartbeat aligned with the footsteps of the tempo, all while time fades away and I drown in a pond of bright light and colour, and I want to die, just die... God, how I WANT TO DIE! ...and then, Live. In understanding, I am decoupled from my physical body and float up to turn back and look down from the ceiling to watch myself weep.
> 
> Just a personal preference.


Oh goodness, Couchie is channelling Aramis.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Generally DVD with the exception of Wagner. I don't much care for getting a sore neck and constantly getting lost pouring over a libretto. However, not only do the CD recordings of Wagner have better vocal performances than the abominable stage director-centric available DVDs, but I prefer to listen to Wagner sans-libretto late in the evening with earphones full blast and the music resonating as if emanating from within my own body, my autonomous nervous system shuts down as the air in my lungs is displaced with its nurturing musical sustenance, my heartbeat aligned with the footsteps of the tempo, all while time fades away and I drown in a pond of bright light and colour, and I want to die, just die... God, how I WANT TO DIE! ...and then, Live. In understanding, I am decoupled from my physical body and float up to turn back and look down from the ceiling to watch myself weep.
> 
> Just a personal preference.


[Almaviva reads... reads... reads...]But, Couchie... do you like Wagner?


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Generally DVD with the exception of Wagner. I don't much care for getting a sore neck and constantly getting lost pouring over a libretto. However, not only do the CD recordings of Wagner have better vocal performances than the abominable stage director-centric available DVDs, but I prefer to listen to Wagner sans-libretto late in the evening with earphones full blast and the music resonating as if emanating from within my own body, my autonomous nervous system shuts down as the air in my lungs is displaced with its nurturing musical sustenance, my heartbeat aligned with the footsteps of the tempo, all while time fades away and I drown in a pond of bright light and colour, and I want to die, just die... God, how I WANT TO DIE! ...and then, Live. In understanding, I am decoupled from my physical body and float up to turn back and look down from the ceiling to watch myself weep.
> 
> Just a personal preference.


Ditto. Audio Technica phones through a headphone amp.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

If I'm watching an opera video, I'll make use of the English captions (unless it's an opera like _Fidelio_, with which I'm very familiar).

For an audio recording of an opera with which I'm just getting acquainted, I'll follow along with the libretto for the first several listenings. But once I'm familiar with an opera, then I'll just enjoy the recording by itself.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks *Almaviva* for your detailed reply and forgiving me rehashing this topic.

I've only recently begun attempting to appreciate opera, but have found the Black Dog opera books and CDs helpful.

*Couchie* I think I'm developing an affinity for Wagner, similar to you!

Just last night I purchased the below DVD at a great price on the Presto Classical site...










In addition I purchased this CD version, also at a super price...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

lou said:


> Just last night I purchased the below DVD at a great price on the Presto Classical site...


Welcome to the forum, lou!

I've got that DVD. It's an enjoyable filmed version of Wagner's opera, basically a traditional rendering with a few added cinematic effects.

My favorite DVD version, though, (and the one that got the most votes in our TC 100 Most Recommended Opera DVDs thread), is this stage production from Bayreuth directed by Harry Kupfer:










This is a more avant-garde approach, as the entire action is presented as Senta's feverish dream. But for all of this production's liberties, I would argue that it's an insightful and compelling interpretation of the opera's dark themes.

The two versions together make a nice contrast, so you might consider owning them both someday.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

amfortas said:


> [Reads review . . . reads review . . . reads review . . . ]
> 
> Yes but . . . did you *like* it, Alma???





Almaviva said:


> [Almaviva reads... reads... reads...]But, Couchie... do you like Wagner?


Ah - HA!!!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Ah - HA!!!


It was intentional plagiarism.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> [Almaviva reads... reads... reads...]But, Couchie... do you like Wagner?


Yah he's alright, I guess.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Welcome to the forum, lou!
> 
> I've got that DVD. It's an enjoyable filmed version of Wagner's opera, basically a traditional rendering with a few added cinematic effects.
> 
> ...


Thanks *amfortas*, I'll certainly add it to my wish list. Christmas is coming up soon!


----------



## akhchew (Sep 14, 2011)

Once upon a time on a state of the art HiFi system, alone in the darkness luxuriating to every single note sung. Nowadays with two kids, said system is still in place but rarely gets used as if I put it on, eldest daughter (who is 2) goes "Daddy, that's TOO noisy!".

Someday I'll have brought my children over to the dark side and hopefully it will be them who will be playing the music on said system with all of us (well perhaps not my wife!) enjoying it .

More and more these days it's on youtube dredging up some long lost clip of a bygone age on crummy laptop speakers. But who cares? I still love it


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello akhchew & welcome to the forum!

Great to have another opera lover on board.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

akhchew said:


> Once upon a time on a state of the art HiFi system, alone in the darkness luxuriating to every single note sung. Nowadays with two kids, said system is still in place but rarely gets used as if I put it on, eldest daughter (who is 2) goes "Daddy, that's TOO noisy!".
> 
> Someday I'll have brought my children over to the dark side and hopefully it will be them who will be playing the music on said system with all of us (well perhaps not my wife!) enjoying it .
> 
> More and more these days it's on youtube dredging up some long lost clip of a bygone age on crummy laptop speakers. But who cares? I still love it


My solution with a family is headphones. Hope I don't damage my hearing.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> my solution with a family is headphones. Hope i don't damage my hearing.


What??????


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> What??????


Yeah, it also means I don't have to listen to what they say.:devil:


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Besides cds and dvds both of which are still in the mail, I listen on youtube since I don't have itunes or sirius radio.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

lou said:


> I'd be interested to know how fellow opera aficionados listen to their music.
> 
> Unfortunately, today most of my listening is done at night and with my iPod. When it comes to opera, I prefer to have the libretto in front of me and follow along. Perhaps if I understood another language, besides English, it wouldn't be as important? Although I recently listened to "Koanga" by Delius and had a difficult time understanding it, even though it was performed in English.
> 
> So, how do you listen?


Two ways:

1. 4 to 5 times a week while training at the gymm doing some weights...Usually I know well my operas, I don't need the libretti any more...I don't follow every word but the situations are for me well known...(for 2 hours)

2. On DVD when I'm home, usually doing some treadmill (my wife says I'm a hamster...she'll buy me a hamster wheel...LOL) 
For 1 hour.

That makes at least 3 hours every day.

Martin...moving around while typing (no, this is a joke)


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

On a cd!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! I just got my first opera cd in the mail!!!!!!! Im excited!!!:lol:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> On a cd!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! I just got my first opera cd in the mail!!!!!!! Im excited!!!:lol:


Which opera? Which opera?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I find it odd that opera houses around the world religiously stick to the letter, and note, of the score when presenting an opera but then indulge a producer and designer in inflicting a halfcrazed production on the public. My opera going days were terminated many years ago when I attended a dire production of _Pelleas et Melisande_ at Covent Garden. All I asked for was a simple, credible portrayal of the action: the result was so dire that much of my memory of the event has been terminally repressed. For the price of the tickets, I could have bought several CD sets and that remains my preferred medium in which to experience operas. The idea of seeing the production in close up horrifies!

That said _Fanfare _sent me a DVD of Mark Adamo's _Little women_ to review and I did enjoy it as a televisual experience: both the stage prduction and the tv production were very good and, because I have no emotional investment in the work, it didn't disappoint: I couldn't find fault with the show.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I find it odd that opera houses around the world religiously stick to the letter, and note, of the score when presenting an opera but then indulge a producer and designer in inflicting a halfcrazed production on the public.


Modern opera productions are sometimes half (or fully) crazed, sometimes brilliant. Sometimes they're a bit of both, leaving you uncertain how to respond, but exhilarated by the experience.

It takes some getting used to, and it's not for everyone. But if you put in the effort with an open mind, there's a chance you'll find your experience of opera enhanced by a wealth of new possibilities.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Which opera? Which opera?


Lol sorry when I said opera I meant the genre not one specific opera. Its actually a collection of arias from different composers. Its called Coloraturas, by DD.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Lol sorry when I said opera I meant the genre not one specific opera. Its actually a collection of arias from different composers. Its called Coloraturas, by DD.


Well, she's great, so you can't go wrong. I hope it's the first in a long line of cherished acquisitions for you.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

anyone who is listening with the score in front?


----------



## MAnna (Sep 19, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I find it odd that opera houses around the world religiously stick to the letter, and note, of the score when presenting an opera but then indulge a producer and designer in inflicting a halfcrazed production on the public. My opera going days were terminated many years ago when I attended a dire production of _Pelleas et Melisande_ at Covent Garden. All I asked for was a simple, credible portrayal of the action: the result was so dire that much of my memory of the event has been terminally repressed. For the price of the tickets, I could have bought several CD sets and that remains my preferred medium in which to experience operas. The idea of seeing the production in close up horrifies!
> 
> That said _Fanfare _sent me a DVD of Mark Adamo's _Little women_ to review and I did enjoy it as a televisual experience: both the stage prduction and the tv production were very good and, because I have no emotional investment in the work, it didn't disappoint: I couldn't find fault with the show.


Interesting points here.

I try to be as open-minded as possible with opera today because I want it to last. I agree that the production industry has gotten out of hand. In general, I want to see traditional productions especially if I am not familiar with the opera, but on the other hand, if you've seen Figaro 100 times, what does it hurt to set it in a 50's diner? The main issue here, which is my main beef with opera today, is that there is a dearth of new operas being produced.

I enjoy Baroque opera and perhaps one of the reasons is that many of the scores and librettos are partially missing or not fully detailed - thus providing an opportunity for today's arrangers and musicologists a degree of freedom in resurrecting them. A great example is the recent release of Vivaldi's Hercules. Reading the liner notes, I got an appreciation of the effort involved in trying to reproduce a faithful representation of this work. Adding Diana Damrau to the party was a pleasant bonus too 

Opera is expensive, but I still love to go. 90% of the show for me is the score and the singing so I usually give a pass on the production - provided that it doesn't detract from the listening pleasure!

I also enjoy opera on DVD and I have to admit it really looks fantastic on BluRay. I agree the close-ups can be annoying but if it helps popularize this form of entertainment by adding star power, I can live with it.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The best place for Opera is always the theater.

Even when there are some really silly productions, you can always close your eyes, or buy a cheap ticket with no vision of the stage.

I listen to Opera on home theater (DVD), on HiFi equipment or on iPod.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

slowjazz said:


> anyone who is listening with the score in front?


Yes, but not so often.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

unless I am actually at a performance, I typically listen in the dark... it helps concentrate listening to the voices and the orchestration. While I do have a considerable amount of DVD's, I don't watch them often... when I listen in the dark, I am able to imagine my own staging, if need be... as many in this forum will have suspected by now, to me the music, voice, and the lyrics are the core, and that's what I am most interested in- the rest is just gravy... and I am not big on sauces, no matter how lovely and apparently important others may tell me they are... at the end of the day (or the opera), the sauce won't change the real quality of the steak ... but that's another conversation, which has already been had...


----------

